# Top 3 safty tips



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

What are 3 tips you could give to your colleagues to help keep us all safe in the shop? What are some things maybe you learned the hard way? http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

first thought was: common sense, common sense, common sense.

second thought: common sense, use tools as their designed usage, don't operate machinery when you're tired. any close calls i've had was when i chose to ignore one of these.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Safety tips = rules*

1. Pay attention and stay focused on the task at hand, no distractions, including radios, telephones, TVs or attractive nuisances or good lookin' women.

2. Murphy's Law says if something can go wrong, IE fall, slip, twist, bind, catch, stop, lift, break off, etc...it will. Prepare for that to happen and you lessen the chances. Turn off the machine before reaching for loose pieces. The bandsaw is an exception if you knock the loose piece from the back of the blade clear to the front with a scrap stick, my exception (low risk operation) only, you're on your own.

3. The Law of Gravity, states that an object in free fall accelerates at the rate of 32 ft per sec per sec. or maybe that was Newton's law I donno, but once gravity takes over there's not much left to do but wait, cover your face, prepare for the coming crash/fall etc. Exampleo not attempt catch a loose piece over a running blade.
Better to be hit by it than lose any fingers, the lesser of 2 evils here.
This has gotten me through 67 years of life relatively safely
"Common sense" is an interesting term but hard to define specifically.
The above rules are all common sense to some, but not others. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> 1. This has gotten me through 67 years of life relatively safely
> "Common sense" is an interesting term but hard to define specifically.
> The above rules are all common sense to some, but not others. :thumbsup: bill


This is so true. It is unfortunate that common sense is so uncommon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't want to post this 'cause*

I didn't want to look like I'm "stickin' my chest out" but I don't get many chances these days. When I worked at GM one of my tours of duty, was as a research assistant to the Safety and Human Performance Group headed by a Dr. Kyropoulos, PHD in Thermodynamics. A brilliant and wonderful man, who was respected worldwide. He had a dry sense of humor, that if you could follow the conversation after laughing at the first sentence he would have you laughing the whole time while explaining something very complex.

So one day I said, "DR K, I was thinking about the signs on the interstate highways..and here's what I came up with. The NORTH I-75 sign and the SOUTH I-75 sign both say I-75. The word NORTH and SOUTH have the letters O,T, and H in common, only N and R and S and U differentiate them. Why not just say N or S in much larger letters, since at 70 mph, or greater, you don't have enough time to read it and both the words are the same length and have 3 common letters? " Same for EAST and WEST, both have E, S, and T in common, only E and W differentiate them. Just use E and W on the signs."

His simple response was " Bill, you have uncommon common sense",
a compliment I treasure to this day. :yes: bill


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

NEVER NEVER stand or walk behind a table saw. When using a table saw stand to the side of the blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why not?*



BIGVIN said:


> NEVER NEVER stand or walk behind a table saw. When using a table saw stand to the side of the blade.


Nothing flies off the back of the saw unless you push the workpiece off on your buddy's toes. Kickbacks come at you, at least all mine have. So unless I'm missing something here an explanation would help. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

caseysbuilding said:


> What are 3 tips you could give to your colleagues to help keep us all safe in the shop? What are some things maybe you learned the hard way? http://www.caseysbuilding.com


No jewelry AT ALL! No flipflops. No loose long sleeves.
Design and USE push sticks and finger boards for the TS and router table.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have one ABSOLUTE rule in my shop.

NO Alcohol, period.

If I think that a beer would be nice, it's time to close the shop for the day regardless if I have the beer or not. If I'm not thinking about what I'm doing in the shop, close it up for the day.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You do any finishing with shellac?*

You use denatured alcohol? :drink::turned::blink: :laughing: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> You use denatured alcohol? :drink::turned::blink: :laughing: bill


Only with shellac or as anti-freeze. (Goodness, that;s going back isn't it?)


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wear a mask rated for the finish you are using those fumes will eventually get you.


Jim Bunton 
painter by trade.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Dust collection, Air filtration, proper mask, eye protection, ear protection. AND good math skills, since I just listed 5 items.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

NEVER turn on a power tool when your angry or upset about anything.Take the time to just go and set down a bit,then when your settled down go back to work.I almost lost a few fingers on a table saw several yrs ago doin that.Also if you do turnings make sure you where a good FULL face shield.Saved my ugly mug more than once.Dust collector a must.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

1. Always use your PPE (Personal Protection Equipment). I never enter my shop without putting on my safety glasses - and leaving them on all the time. Get a comfortable pair so you don't have an excuse to take them off. I prefer a pair of "cheaters" from Duluth Trading Co. They are wraparound and can be purchased with bifocals for those of us with presbyopia (look that one up!). There are also many sources of safety glasses for those that need prescription wear all the time. Also, steel toe, non-slip work shoes.

2. No loose clothing, long hair or dangling objects around your neck. I was in grad school in the seventies at MIT and a fellow grad student was killed when his long hair was caught in a lathe.

3. Take care of your lungs. Face masks are your first line of defense. Then use Dust Collection, and finally a filter that circulates and filters the air in your shop.

The list could go on and on, but these three are a good foundation for a safe working environment in your shop.

Kevin H.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to do maintinence on aircraft-for 28 years.It was before most of the safety rules were enforced.I've breath one hell of a lot of chemicals on a daily basis.Methylethel Keytone,naptha.Alchohol,Triclrorethylene,Freon,Dusts from sanding boron,fiberglass,carbon,asbestes,wood,Magnesium.Plus 40 years of smoking ciggarettes.I'm really surprised I'm still kicking at 62.Six months ago I was having chest pains and went to Kaiser.Among a lot of other tests they did a chest exray and said everything looks good.Who knows.I wear a respirator most of the time LOL!Itchy Brother


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

*Shop Safety*

My main rule......If I'm about to make a cut that doesn't really feel safe, I STOP and try to figure another way to accomplish the task. I think that most of us have been working with tools long enough to recognize that "uncomfortable feeling" when an inherent danger looms.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Woodcrafter said:


> My main rule......If I'm about to make a cut that doesn't really feel safe, I STOP and try to figure another way to accomplish the task. I think that most of us have been working with tools long enough to recognize that "uncomfortable feeling" when an inherent danger looms.


I agree, though I sometimes have difficulty differentiating between discomfort from something I feel is unsafe and discomfort from a lack of experience using particular equipment or techniques.


----------



## Dominic Marzullo (Apr 1, 2010)

a guy i know who builds pool tables who has been building them for almost 40 years cut all of his fingers off wearing a glove on his table saw. he has done it thousands and thousands of times, but a few months ago it sucked his glove in and cut his fingers off.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dominic Marzullo said:


> a guy i know who builds pool tables who has been building them for almost 40 years cut all of his fingers off wearing a glove on his table saw. he has done it thousands and thousands of times, but a few months ago it sucked his glove in and cut his fingers off.


Oh boy. Yes, sometimes wearing safety equipment is more dangerous than not wearing it. I used to work in a place that required everyone to wear hair nets, no excuses. 3 guys in the toolroom had their head smashed against a drill press when the net got twisted up in a drill bit. Still, the rule stood. Then an old German toolmaker at that place told me "It's MY body, it should be MY decision, as long as I don't sue anyone if I get hurt." I totally agree. Sometimes it's safer to take my safety glasses off so I can actually see what I am doing than to leave them on. Yes, I might get something in my eye, but if I leave them on, I might lose a finger or hand since I can't see what I'm doing. It all comes down to your decision.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

When I first had my shop up and running (in my garage), a phone call came in for me. My wife came down to the garage, and, since I was at the table saw cutting something, she flipped the lights on and off a couple times. I calmly stopped what I was doing, removed my earmuffs as the saw spun down, looked at my wife and said, "If you ever do that again, and I lose a finger, I'm taking one of yours." :blink: I took the phone call, went back to the shop and made a special sign to hang on the door.









She knocks now. If there's noise from inside and I don't answer, she tries again later. :thumbsup:

1- When using power tools, all attention is on the blade, and where your body parts are in relation to it. 
2- No working when tired / drinking / stoned / nyquilled / etc.
3- NO GURLZ! (or kids) in the shop without an escort!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

b00kemdano said:


> When I first had my shop up and running (in my garage), a phone call came in for me. My wife came down to the garage, and, since I was at the table saw cutting something, she flipped the lights on and off a couple times. I calmly stopped what I was doing, removed my earmuffs as the saw spun down, looked at my wife and said, "If you ever do that again, and I lose a finger, I'm taking one of yours." :blink: I took the phone call, went back to the shop and made a special sign to hang on the door.
> 
> View attachment 14299
> 
> ...


i tell my wife and kids when i'm on the saw, my wife will take messages. but i would like to get a light on the outside that lets people know that i'm on the tools, like a red light.... photo room light system sounds good.

my safety tip is for when you work alone. make sure people know that you're in the shop and ask them to check on you... if you're by yourself nobody can come to your aid if you can't dial out. almost lost a good friend that way
and never use car ramps. always floor jack and stands


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

cowboy dan said:


> and never use car ramps. always floor jack and stands


I tried that but I can't get a straight cut from them. :laughing:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> I tried that but I can't get a straight cut from them. :laughing:


 
sorry. in my shop i play mechanic and carpenter. so my tip is refering to raising a car


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Always wait for the blade to stop before picking any pieces up.
2. I enjoy woodworking and drinking but when I've tried to do them at the same time I screw both up completely.
3. If I feel tired, upset or distracted I take a break or stop for the day.


----------



## cfbrew2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is a good safety tip. Make sure your tools are sharp. A dull tool is more dangerous.


----------



## jaleentreveon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your nice tips.It helped me a lot....


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Safety Tips*

Rule No. 1 : If you have to think whether a particular operation is safe or not, then it is likely _*not.*_ See if you can up with a better plan of attack. 

Rule No. 2: No Distractions while working. This means no kids, no pets or otherwise unnecessary people hanging around. Also include personal problems as a distraction. Different things distract different people. Generally, If I am on the table saw I can stay focused on what I am doing when others are also working with power tools. What distracts me more than anything is when someone is trying to sweep up when I am working. Probably because of the movement all over the place. In either case, I shut down the clean-up when I am on the table saw. 

Rule No. 3: When operating a table saw, stand where you have the best balance and most control over the work piece. If that means standing directly in the line of fire of possible kick-backs, so be it. If you purposely go out of your way to *not* stand directly behind the blade, you will most likely be the cause of kick-backs, except you might lose fingers instead of getting hit with a piece of wood. If you are that scared of kick-backs, get rid of your table saw because the fear alone is a major distraction. 

here are a few more.

If you even think you need help with something stop immediately and get help.

No alcohol while on a work shift.

If something just don't feel right, don't do it. 

If an operation requires more than just you, take a few minutes to explain exactly what your intentions are and how it will be done with each individual's function outlined. If while performing the operation, something changes or things aren't working out as planned, stop the operation and re-think it as a group. This even includes simple things like 2 people erecting a scaffold. These discussions usually only take 3 to 5 minutes and the time saved when working as a team more than makes up for the 5 minutes of meeting time. There was a time when these little pre-task discussions were called a 'joint meeting' but I dont allow drugs in my shop - thus the term 'pre-task'. 

I have electrical recepticles on my work benches and out feed table mounted directly under the top. This puts electricity at waiste height so there is absolutely no reason to not pull the plug when working on tools. Make your electricity readily accessable and removing plugs when working on tools or changing blades will be easy to do. No bending or twisting.


Fortunately, in 30 years of woodworking and many of those years full time, I have not had any major injuries nor has anyone that worked for me.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Kickbacks*

I see a lot of talk about kickbacks in this thread. Honestly, I've only had my basement shop for about 3-4 years, but I've never had a single kickback. For those who are having that problem, I'd advise giving the TS a good 'ole tune up and getting a sharp blade. Make sure the fence is 3-5 thousandths of an inch further away from the back of the blade than the front to keep the blade from "pinching" the wood as it passes. The other thing I try to do is make sure I never cut a piece of wood between the blade and fence that too small for a push stick. If I can't keep something on it, it doesn't belong there (in my shop, of course). If I need to cut an eighth of an inch off a board, that eighth goes to the outside of the blade.... not between the blade and fence. 
Anyawy... as others have said, my #1 rule is don't turn on a saw when you're tired, drunk, or mad. I do, however use my woodshop as a great release from a hard day, not the same as woodworking when you're mad. Good luck out there!!


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Stick said:


> Anyawy... as others have said, my #1 rule is don't turn on a saw when you're tired, drunk, or mad. I do, however use my woodshop as a great release from a hard day, not the same as woodworking when you're mad. Good luck out there!!


I agree. A thing to do when mad is to take a long walk and let nature use its calming influence. It works at least for me, because there is thousands of acres of wooded areas along my road.

Mark


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fence set up*

There are 2 sides to the question fence parallel or "toed out" at the rear. 
I've always set mine parallel to the miter slot, which is parallel to the blade, the miter slot being the reference. My kick backs were not a result of the fence being parallel, rather because the wood, from a tree, as opposed to plywood or manmade wood, closed back up on the kerf after the cut. This doesn't happen with structured wood since it's more stable. Wood from trees moves when it's being cut depending on the grain orientation and internal stresses.
Check out this thread: http://community.woodmagazine.com/t...w-do-you-set-up-your-Table-saw-fence/m-p/3796
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been involved with safety regs in one way or another, in industry and construction for over 20 years. Many regulations are just senseless. Many factories have the 6 foot rule, if you're 6' off the floor you have to wear a harness even though the lanyard is more than 6' long and there is nothing overhead to hook to.

I say it boils down to common sense and forethought. Think about what could happen (cause and effect) and do what's needed to protect yourself.

Nobody comes into the shop while power tools are running. Those already in the shop know to be still and quiet while tools are running.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> There are 2 sides to the question fence parallel or "toed out" at the rear.
> I've always set mine parallel to the miter slot, which is parallel to the blade, the miter slot being the reference. My kick backs were not a result of the fence being parallel, rather because the wood, from a tree, as opposed to plywood or manmade wood, closed back up on the kerf after the cut. This doesn't happen with structured wood since it's more stable. Wood from trees moves when it's being cut depending on the grain orientation and internal stresses.
> Check out this thread: http://community.woodmagazine.com/t...w-do-you-set-up-your-Table-saw-fence/m-p/3796
> :thumbsup: bill


Bill, 
I've had the wood close up on the back end also. I'm too chicken to keep sawing, so I usually stop the saw and either flip the board or put a 1/8th inch wedge in the back end before finishing up the cut. As I said, I've only been WW for 3-4 years now, so there's quite a few things I'm not really comfortable with, and the wood closing up behind the blade is one of them. And for the record, I rarely cut plywood on my TS. Only when the wife wants something "quick" that usually involves shelves that won't be seen!!


----------



## RogerH. (Jan 21, 2016)

*How dangerous are table saws*

Wow……over 67,000 people are medically treated for table saw injuries every year!!!
Conventional table saws are dangerous………period. One can tinker with safety devices and make something to solve one problem or something else to solve another problem. With all these safety devices it makes the saw almost impossible to use…….. so what do people do…….get rid of the safety devices. At the end of the day it is not the fault of the table saw that caused an injury but quite likely a bad decision of the operator. In my opinion there are two leading causes that lead to the majority of injuries:
1) Inexperience
2) Complacency 
Inexperience is self-explanatory but complacency comes with experience and confidence. 

 All of these safety devices are no good if they are not used. I have to admit, I have removed safety devices from my table saw, in particular the blade guard with the anti-kickback. It was always cumbersome to use, caused the wood to bind and just plain never did work right. One day the blade guard would not lift to allow the wood to go underneath so I reached over to lift the guard up a bit. As I did that it suddenly lifted and the wood hit the blade. After the guard was ripped of the mount and it, along with the wood hit the back wall………thank god I was standing aside. Upon inspection I was horrified when I saw plastic guard slivers stuck in the gyprock……..that could have just as easily been me!!!

The Saw Stop may stop the blade if a finger comes close to the blade but will it stop kick back? Kickback is another leading cause of serious injury that could arguably be even more dangerous. If I had to choose, I think I would rather lose a finger than lose an eye as a result of a piece of wood that splintered and came flying back at horrendous speed due to kick back. And yes……don’t be fooled……..a lot of safety devices may only give you a false sense of security which may lead to an even greater possibility of injury.

The last straw!!!!
I consider myself a very safety conscious person around power equipment and I was never comfortable using my full size table saw without a blade guard so I purchased a new one and installed it. All was fine until one day I was squaring a piece of 2” x 4”. What could possibly go wrong? I had all the safety parts installed and I was using a cross cut sled. Well that 2” cut off piece from the 2” x 4” decided to hit the back of the blade and came screaming back and hit me just above the eye. So much for the blade guard and anti-kickback!!! It felt like I was just hit by a 20pound weight traveling at the speed of light. There was blood everywhere as it made a really good gash in my forehead just above my eye. After four stiches at the hospital the doctor said if that projectile had hit just ½” lower I would definitely be blinded in that one eye. I am reminded of it every day when I look in the mirror and see the scar. Sometimes accidents just happen but it was also a wakeup call for me. 

As a designer, I said there has to be a better way so I set out to design a new machine to replace the table saw with something that would not only work better than a table saw but would also dramatically reduce the possibility of injury. If you would like to see the machine I designed you can see it at 
https://youtu.be/8JBhE9palOk I think a lot of people agree it is a great solution because we have sold hundreds of them.

Roger


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I enlarged the type in your post*

  
Quoting the post above:

How dangerous are table saws  Wow……over 67,000 people are medically treated for table saw injuries every year!!!
Conventional table saws are dangerous………period. One can tinker with safety devices and make something to solve one problem or something else to solve another problem. With all these safety devices it makes the saw almost impossible to use…….. so what do people do…….get rid of the safety devices. At the end of the day it is not the fault of the table saw that caused an injury but quite likely a bad decision of the operator. In my opinion there are two leading causes that lead to the majority of injuries:
1) Inexperience
2) Complacency 
Inexperience is self-explanatory but complacency comes with experience and confidence. 

All of these safety devices are no good if they are not used. I have to admit, I have removed safety devices from my table saw, in particular the blade guard with the anti-kickback. It was always cumbersome to use, caused the wood to bind and just plain never did work right. One day the blade guard would not lift to allow the wood to go underneath so I reached over to lift the guard up a bit. As I did that it suddenly lifted and the wood hit the blade. After the guard was ripped of the mount and it, along with the wood hit the back wall………thank god I was standing aside. Upon inspection I was horrified when I saw plastic guard slivers stuck in the gyprock……..that could have just as easily been me!!!

The Saw Stop may stop the blade if a finger comes close to the blade but will it stop kick back? Kickback is another leading cause of serious injury that could arguably be even more dangerous. If I had to choose, I think I would rather lose a finger than lose an eye as a result of a piece of wood that splintered and came flying back at horrendous speed due to kick back. And yes……don’t be fooled……..a lot of safety devices may only give you a false sense of security which may lead to an even greater possibility of injury.

The last straw!!!!
I consider myself a very safety conscious person around power equipment and I was never comfortable using my full size table saw without a blade guard so I purchased a new one and installed it. All was fine until one day I was squaring a piece of 2” x 4”. What could possibly go wrong? I had all the safety parts installed and I was using a cross cut sled. Well that 2” cut off piece from the 2” x 4” decided to hit the back of the blade and came screaming back and hit me just above the eye. So much for the blade guard and anti-kickback!!! It felt like I was just hit by a 20pound weight traveling at the speed of light. There was blood everywhere as it made a really good gash in my forehead just above my eye. After four stiches at the hospital the doctor said if that projectile had hit just ½” lower I would definitely be blinded in that one eye. I am reminded of it every day when I look in the mirror and see the scar. Sometimes accidents just happen but it was also a wakeup call for me. 

As a designer, I said there has to be a better way so I set out to design a new machine to replace the table saw with something that would not only work better than a table saw but would also dramatically reduce the possibility of injury. If you would like to see the machine I designed you can see it at 
https://youtu.be/8JBhE9palOk I think a lot of people agree it is a great solution because we have sold hundreds of them.

Roger.

:blink:

In the future please use the type size and font provided in the forum reply as it's very difficult to read as you had it posted.... just sayin'

I watched your You Tube, and the saw and setup is quite impressive, and while it's an obvious sale pitch, it's worthy of a look by our members in my opinion. I'll leave to the mods to determine what if anything will get removed.


----------

